# The Tale of Two Mics and a Dummy



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

The discussion about single-point microphone placement for auto-EQ raises an interesting question: Why hasn't anyone implemented a binaural method of auto-setup? If they can make binaural recordings, why not binaural measurements? 

I think it makes more sense to mimic the human head and ears when taking measurements: two mics placed inside a dummy head. Is it feasible? Can it be made affordable? What do you think?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Great idea! Stereo mics are super common. I think some video cameras can record in surround.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Trinnov uses a 4 capsule cluster and comes about as close to measuring a room in 3D as you can however there is only one receiver that ever implemented this system and it is the Sherwood/Newcastle R972 sadly they were some what quirky and the company is now out of business.


----------

